# Carmel Mushroom.



## Chiller (Oct 4, 2005)

Yesterday I was out doing a few deliveries for one of our drivers.  I always have my camera with me, and decided to take a walk through this little wooded area near my work....on company time.   :lmao:   Well I found a path that looked interesting and spent a few minutes wandering down it.  I snapped these three shots,and decided I had better get back to work.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 4, 2005)

nice work Chiller...the leaves look 3-D


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm running out of words here.
Cannot explain in any language how much I like that photo of the leaves.
No idea.
Here, Chiller :hug:: For that photo.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 4, 2005)

WWWWOOOOOOWWWWWW.......
i so love fall..the colors, the leaves...the whole thing...and these are great....

it would take me weeks to try to set up a shot that good as the red leaves.. i dont stumble onto things like that...  
the 'shroom is just cooler than ...the artic??  really awesome shots... :thumbup: 

(i would send you a hug, but lafoto beat me to it....how 'bout a handshake??)


----------



## woodsac (Oct 4, 2005)

What a good eye Chiller :thumbup:  Awesome shots!


----------



## Randog (Oct 4, 2005)

Wonderful shots Chiller!  2nd and 3rd shots of the leaves are just awesome.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2005)

nice shots chiller, love the first two!  :thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Oct 4, 2005)

These are fabulous! They make me miss those great times when my family & I (back home in Latvia) went mushroom or berry picking. I wish I had a camera then... Oh well, at least I can look at your pictures & remember those good times . Thanks for that & good job! These are definately worth stealing a few minutes of your company's time :mrgreen:!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 4, 2005)

#2 - :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 5, 2005)

Those mushrooms look buttery and succulent!  Very nicely done!!!.  The leaves are just plain gorgeous!!!  Excellent Chiller!!!  : )


----------



## Chiller (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your awesome comments and compliments.  
  Thanks for the hug LaFoto.
 Aprilraven.... :hugs:   
 Knopka..your welcome.  I have always said that you have to stop and enjoy a few minutes by yourself and take in what you see, enjoy it, cause life goes by so fast.  
  Thanks again everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Oct 6, 2005)

beauty lies in simplicity.. and i love that second shot.. wonderful :thumbsup:
really neat shots.. all of them


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 6, 2005)

all awesome shots chiller, beautiful work!


----------



## JonK (Oct 6, 2005)

The second shot roks chiller...beautifully composed.  and the first one proves what a fun-guy you really are (arg...sorry   )
keep em coming!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Mansi, Raymond and JonK.  
  JonK....they did look really good :cyclops:    :flower: Kinda like...um....uh...carmel :lmao:


----------



## micatlady (Oct 6, 2005)

Love the mushrooms, but #3 has something about it that just keeps catching my eye.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool series.  the second one looks like the lafoto series


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 6, 2005)

Did you set that leaf picture up, or, was it already like that?  If it was, then, your really lucky.

I would have taken a bite out of those mushrooms...but thats just me.


----------



## Midnight Reign (Oct 6, 2005)

These are just great.  The last photo is amazing, and the first looks like candy.


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Oct 6, 2005)

Love them both what a beautiful find

AR


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 7, 2005)

Love the 2nd shot, the mushrooms are cool also....


----------



## Chiller (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for you comments. I appreciate them all.

Slysniper..Both leaf pics were like that.  The first one with the red leave is against a fence, so the branches are really close together.  The third shot, with the green leaves....was actually in the shade, but the sun cast enough light on the outer edge of the leaves.  I kneeled down to give it that ...I guess..3-D look to it. 
  Thanks again .


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 7, 2005)

Chiller I'm very impressed.  Some very strong images and two blows me away. :hail:

Eric


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 7, 2005)

Wo! These are awesome Chiller ! Just awesome photos, well done!


----------

